
OS X El Capitan's Disk Utility is a mess - autoreleasepool
http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/os-x-el-capitans-disk-utility-is-a-mess.1894047/
======
skorecky
This is pretty old... Jun 21, 2015. Also it was using a developer build.

